# Looking for D20 Group in Berks County PA



## Captain K (Oct 11, 2002)

*Captain K here seeking a crew for his mighty ship the S.S. Gonakiksomass . * 

Actually, I'm looking for a group to play in and maybe than GM. But only after I've gotten to know the group a little better I'd be willing to run. I'm available Friday evenings and Saturday afternoons. I have 20 odd years of gaming experience. I'm what you call "old school", although only recently have I garnered an interest in the new 3E/D20 system. I play other games as well, like Traveller, GURPS, HERO and some others.

I'm in the Reading, PA area and I can be contacted at:

silentg1@hotmail.com


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hello fellow PA gamer!

I'm from Wilkes-Barre, so I can't directly help you...but come into the chat room in the evenings (around 10:00pm) and talk to BadMojo, he's from your area. Maybe he can hook you up with a group, or at least a few names and numbers.


Good luck.


----------

